# Great Kid's Book: "Baron and Fluffy"



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

My Kindergartner picked this up at his book fair yesterday for 4.99! He chose it himself as soon as he seen the cover. He said "Its a book about Clover!"









here are some pics from the book:

























Link:
http://www.amazon.com/Fluffy-Baron-Laura...65286414&sr=8-1
(this is amazon's link, but scholastic has them for 4.99)


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

How sweet! The pictures are too cute. We definitely need more kids books like this that portray GSDs positively.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I love the pictures in this book - I just ordered it for my friends' 3 year old twins.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

awesome! I was really happy with it!









My almost 3 year old daughter loves it!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Because of you I spent over $30 on amazon.









I bought that book, another dog and kids book and a new dog health book for my library. Amazon has free shipping now and that's when I buy. 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

oops! 

i get carried away VERY quickly on amazon!!!


----------



## 'Boro Paul (Mar 14, 2010)

My 5yo and 7yo LOVE that book!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh, I will have to check my son's books, as there is a set of books about these kids that rescue animals and find them homes! One in particular is about a German Shepherd Puppy. My son was so excited that he has been at the library checking each of them out from the first one to the last!


----------

